
Ask HN: What are some of mankinds greatest existential threats? - iMuzz
Assign a probability of how likely you think it will happen over the next 50-100 years.
======
sidcool
The looming threat of nuclear war, disease, climate change or a rogue comet;
in the descending order of (probability * intensity)

------
oldmancoyote
Mankind? : )

